# don't know what to do .... dp doesn't seem to go away



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi my name is ramy ,i have dp/dr for almost a year now due to a car accident , i started meds 4 months ago (didn't know i have dp/dr but lately) till now i didn't realize any improvement in dp/dr at all..... meds that i take are :

- olapex(olanzapine)(zyprexa) 10mg once daily before sleep

- cipralex 10 mg twice a day

- venlamash once a day

i did have depression also but it went away for the first 2 weeks of taking meds ,then it came back because i hate having dp/dr .

i don't know what to do and if these meds are good or not or are they working or not , please help i can't focus in anything because of dp/dr .

and thanks in advance


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What are your symptoms, Ramy?


----------



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

mezona said:


> What are your symptoms, Ramy?


typical symptoms :


Feelings that you're an outside observer of your thoughts, feelings, your body or parts of your body - for example, as if you were floating in air above yourself
Feeling like a robot or that you're not in control of your speech or movements
The sense that your body, legs or arms appear distorted, enlarged or shrunken, or that your head is wrapped in cotton
Emotional or physical numbness of your senses or responses to the world around you
A sense that your memories lack emotion, and that they may or may not be your own memories


----------



## ramekachwaa (Dec 12, 2017)

time2wakeup said:


> what do you mean you got DP from a car accident? did you get hurt at all?


one year ago i was in a car that crashed into some concrete wall , i got head injury and 3 breaks in shoulder bone and it was taken of its place , it was most painful time of my life after the crash immediately and i think that`s the reason i got dp/dr


----------

